# new puppy (not ME!)



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, my student has gotten a puppy...
and he is trying to crate train/play pen train his new puppy
(now mind you this puppy is only 9 weeks old and a dachshund)
He says that Toby has to be right next to him at all times. When he puts him in his pen the puppy gets very upset and has been having a fit for about an hour. If Anthony takes the puppy (toby) out of the pen Toby stays right next to his feet or his lap. if he doesn't pick up Toby then he tries to climb into his lap. Anthony wants to know if he should just ignore him come **** or high water? 
How can he make him ok to be alone in the pen.

Now..i loaned him puppy books and he joined a forum.. but he could use a few more words of what works.. 
I personally haven't had a baby in quite a few years (Atticus was 5 months old when I got him - 20 weeks, Rugby was 6 months old, Grace was 4 years old and Scout was over a year old). So, I didn't have these issues. (my last puppy puppy was over 20 years ago!! )

any words of wisdom I can pass on to Anthony about how to treat Toby would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
jj:w00t:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

That sounds like classic separation anxiety - do you know where the puppy came from i.e. pet shop, breeder, mill etc? 

He needs to condition the puppy to being alone for small amounts of time working up to longer time periods. Make sure the puppy is given a really tasty yummy treat (in a kong, treatball etc) so that he gets distracted by the treat. I use this method on Luna ( she actually wants me to leave in the morning). 

Also do not pay any attention to the puppy for atleast 10 mins after coming home/re-entering the room. Do not look at or talk to the puppy especially not in an excited manner. Ignore all attention seeking behaviour like barking, jumping etc when the puppy is trying to get out of pen. Praise puppy for being calm (when the puppy does finally calm down) and then let out of pen/crate. 

Crate/pen needs to have positive associations - feed the puppy in the crate/pen, give him yummy treats/toys - show him that it's his special place. 


Basically Anthony needs to make him leaving a positive experience (yummy treats) and a non-event so that puppy doesn't freak out. 

This will take time! Puppy has probably been used to alot of company (siblings) and is very young. 

I would recommend PMing JMM and googling separation anxiety (and puppy). 

I hope some of this helped!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank You. I directed my student to our training thread and he has been reading older posts. but backyard breeder, ex-show person.. something like that.
I asked him if the breeder wouldn't keep the puppy for a few more weeks.. but i don't think he asked her.


----------

